# Ibsacol....Has anyone tried this?



## tonykey (Jul 12, 2004)

Has anyone tried Ibsacol? I've got IBS-D and I'm thinking of trying Ibsacol. I hit the head about 5-6 times a day currently. My biggest complaint is waking up with a sore stomach with pain just under my sterum. This pain stays with me for the better part of the day. The only way to help ease the pain is by eating so I've gained about 20 pounds above my normal weight. I'm doing a little better now that I've quit taking Nexium to stop stomach acid production. My stomach acid is going back to normal it has killed most of the bacteria that I believe has been causing me pain. Any feedback left will be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

yes i have had pretty good results with Ibsacol although I find I still need to look at the causes of my symptoms as when i drop the dosage, the symptoms come back.


----------

